# My wife wants to cook of the WSM



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

My wife wants to cook some chicken on the WSM tonight. It will be her first attempt at using it. The chicken has been marinating in a local vinegar based marinade.   Rather than me tell her how to do it, I figured that I would let the â€œguys on lineâ€


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My wife wants to cook some chicken on the WSM tonight. It will be her first attempt at using it. The chicken has been marinating in a local vinegar based marinade.   Rather than me tell her how to do it, I figured that I would let the â€œguys on lineâ€


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

What pieces are the chicken?
If all the chicken will fit on the top rack, I wouldn't use the pan at all.  And I other than that I would go with Larry's plan.  
I usually cook leg 1/4s (which is what I cook most often (cheap)) for 45 min - 1 hr.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My wife wants to cook some chicken on the WSM tonight. It will be her first attempt at using it. The chicken has been marinating in a local vinegar based marinade.   Rather than me tell her how to do it, I figured that I would let the â€œguys on lineâ€


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

She is doing chicken thighs.


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

I like to cook dark meat chicken at 350* - 400*.
I sprinkle with Tony Chachere's 'Extra' spice, Italian seasoning, and black pepper.  Then I coat with Reverend Marvin's Hot.  After 20 mins I add more Rev Marv's.  More after another 20 mins.

Warning: This can get pretty spicy depending on thickness and frequency of Rev Marv application.  You should have beer close by. :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I like to cook dark meat chicken at 350* - 400*.
> I sprinkle with Tony Chachere's 'Extra' spice, Italian seasoning, and black pepper.  Then I coat with Reverend Marvin's Hot.  After 20 mins I add more Rev Marv's.  More after another 20 mins.
> 
> Warning: This can get pretty spicy depending on thickness and frequency of Rev Marv application.  You should have beer close by. :!:


Lately my wife has been the master of cajun cooking................


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2006)

The main reason I mention keeping the pan in is for easy clean up.  Also the chicken was marinated, so it's going to be doing alot of dripping from the excess moisture, and at least for me that causes more ash floating around than I care to eat.  Same thing in the case of Roadside Chicken.   The chicken will definitely taste better without the pan, but keep it simple for the Mrs. first cook to get her confidence up!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> The main reason I mention keeping the pan in is for easy clean up.  Also the chicken was marinated, so it's going to be doing alot of dripping from the excess moisture, and at least for me that causes more ash floating around than I care to eat.  Same thing in the case of Roadside Chicken.   The chicken will definitely taste better without the pan, but keep it simple for the Mrs. first cook to get her confidence up!



He didn't mention a salad Larry so he can consider the ash  roughage.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2006)

dog, just like Larry said and it will be fine. When she sees how easy it is, she will probably want to cook all the time!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

This is "Mrs. Wittdog"-- 

thanks for the info, I am going out to start it now....  

 [-o<   (You can't break a WSM, right?)


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

You'll do fine.  =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 2, 2006)

You'll need to register as your own membership, Mrs. Wittdog! Using Wittdog's ID will get him banned!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

My wife said to tell you this:  :^o 

The temp never went above 290 in spite of having the dampers open all the way.  So the chicken took longer to cook and the skin was not crispy.   :-( 

She said she took a picture that I can post when I have a chance to resize it.  

She also said she did not know she could not use my ID    and would not do it again.      O


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is a pic of my wifes 1st cook on the WSM.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lookin' tasty there Mrs. Dog :!: 
Tell Mr. dog to let you use Buford next :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Lookin' tasty there Mrs. Dog :!:
> Tell Mr. dog to let you use Buford next :!:


She knows her way around Buford. She typically does the inital charcoal burn on weekends. Then I come home and add the wood and meat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

That _does_ look good WittDogette. This will get deleted too!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> That _does_ look good WittDogette. This will get deleted too!!!


Wait until she creates her account as Wittdog's bitch


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     :lmao:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     :lmao:[/quote:32656omi]
I hope your cutting and pasting skills are up to the challenge. These posts are coming down so fast. I can't remember what I typed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?[/quote:1bopm0vp]
Yep


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Chicken was tastey. I got to go to work. #-o


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of my wifes 1st cook on the WSM.


Looks like she should be telling us how to cook chicken on the WSM.  LOL =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My wife said to tell you this:  :^o
> 
> The temp never went above 290 in spite of having the dampers open all the way.  So the chicken took longer to cook and the skin was not crispy.   :-(
> She said she took a picture that I can post when I have a chance to resize it.
> ...



Tell her to start with more lit coals next time.




			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy, somebody is gonna be sleeping with one eye open tonight!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2006)

Just a suggestion for next time Mrs. Wittdog...perhaps a slideshow with the pics. Chicken looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion for next time Mrs. Wittdog...perhaps a slideshow with the pics. Chicken looks great.


We love those slideshows :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ack:


----------



## zilla (Jun 3, 2006)

That great! Team cooking is a beautiful thing. My wife would be jealous. She can't lift the lid on the Gator.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 3, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion for next time Mrs. Wittdog...perhaps a slideshow with the pics. Chicken looks great.


Bruce I thought me and you was all right :razz: . I was threatened with one ban.  #-o Now you want her to do a slide show  ............It might be happy trails for the wittdog.


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2006)

Chicken looks good.....A slideshow would only ruin the appearance....


----------

